# Help - Rally site



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Have been trying to look at the Brean Sands Rally info. I am told this is restricted. However, I am a member. Why is this please?


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Nuke was working on this yesterday - I expect he will be along soon to sort you out :lol:>>Rally site<<


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

y the enhancements aren't complete yet sorry, working hard though.

I'm hoping to have it open again by close of play today


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

O Dear and heres me trying to sort the rallies out and I can't get i either    come to that I'm have a job getting signed in to MHF's as well.
   


Jacquie


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

lol well the enhancements are almost complete, well you are definately signed in Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I am on the lappy but can't getsigned in on the PC at all at all  



Jacquie


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

try clearing cookies, emptying temp internet files in browser and disabling any security programs on your pc

it may be something to do with you changing your username a while back and your pc has the old cookie still


----------

